# Teichfolie Schweißen



## Harzfisch (20. Juli 2007)

Hallo
Bin heute auf diese Seite gestoßen.
Bis her habe ich zwei kleine Gartenteiche 5000 l und 18000 l mit Folie aus einem Stück .Nun will ich mal einen Schwimmteich bauen mit ca.100 m² Fläche ,Bachlauf und Klärbecken.
Über Umfang und Streckenführung bin ich mir einigermaßen im Klaren , nur mit der Abdichtung noch nicht, baue ich ihn aus GFK (ist sicher sehr teuer wegen der großen Mengen an Harz die man braucht ) oder lieber aus Folie ( aber mit was für einem Gerät und wie kann man diese schweißen, denn mit Kleber möchte ich dies nicht machen ). 
Wenn jemand Tipps hätte wo man günstig an Polyesterharz kommt oder was zum Thema Folie verschweißen weiß ,wäre ich sehr dankbar. 

Viele Grüße aus dem sonnigen Harz
Euer Harzfisch:


----------



## HolgerSL (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Teichfolie Schweißen*

Hi,
einen Schwimmteich aus GFK? Hab ich noch nicht gesehen...
Aber hier kannste viel für über GFK finden: http://www.r-g.de
Bauanleitungen (u.a. Gartenteich), Produkte und Verarbeitungshinweise

Folie schweißen muss nicht in jedem Fall sein. PVC-Folie kann man super kleben, EPDM bedingt und PE fast gar nicht. Bei PE wäre schweißen angebracht. Fürn Schwimmteich gibt es auch besonders rutschfeste Folien. Bei einer normalen Teichfolie kannste dich leicht auf die __ Nase legen.


----------

